# fantáziátlanságom



## TFW

Hi, I wish to know the meaning of this word: "fantáziátlanságom".
Thanks.


----------



## Zsanna

Hello TFW and welcome to our forum!

There is no one word for that in English, (It is one of those...)
Here goes a first attempt to describe it: *my incapacity to be imaginative*.


----------



## TFW

Zsanna, thank you so much for your help. 
Greetings from Argentina.


----------



## Zsanna

Thanks, TFW.
Just an afterthought: *my lack of imagination* would also be possible. (And it sounds better in English.)


----------



## TFW

Zsanna said:


> Thanks, TFW.
> Just an afterthought: *my lack of imagination* would also be possible. (And it sounds better in English.)


Perfect, and thanks again. Now I will make this change to the subtitles I'm doing.
Bye.


----------



## francisgranada

Quizás en español: "mi carencia de fantasía" ...


----------



## TFW

francisgranada said:


> Quizás en español: "mi carencia de fantasía" ...


Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Hasta luego


----------



## jazyk

Mejor en mi opinión: mi falta de imaginación.


----------



## francisgranada

De acuerdo.


----------

